# Noobie here looking for advice :)



## MikeLee (Apr 5, 2011)

I have two 95 s14's, ka24des x2
Im about to put the ka24de in one of my 240s 
I have a turbo set up for it, 50 trim
z32 maf (not sure how to hook it up to a s14 harness????)
I also dont have a tranny haness for it. (SR tranny, ka bell housing)
Will that prevent the car from cranking??
Is there any way to put a push button start in the 240? If so which wires do what and how would I go about doing this.
I also heard I would have to chip the ecu. Were is the best place to find this stuff?

The motor im running is a s13 ka24de with a s14 harness and s14ecu with a sr tranny with a ka bellhousing.

Also if anyone has a s14 manuel that I can download the would be great

:newbie:

I think thats all the questions I have at this moment.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The car should start without a tranny harness. However the speedo will not work and there are three sensors that need connections.
The S14 MAF is the same as the S13 MAF. Here's a Z32 MAF to S13 wiring guide:


----------

